# Golden Pheasant???



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

my buddy and i were out hunting this weekend and kicked up a pheasant that looked completely gold. no normal male colors. it had long tail feathers and cackled like a male but didn't have the colors. i thought it might be an albino but then it would be white. has anyone ever heard of this or know what is up? it is not an optical illusion because my buddy also saw it. it flushed on his side and he pulled up only to realize he didn't click his safety off. :withstupid: uke: we never flushed it again.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I hear if you catch the golden pheasant he grants you three wishes...

But that's just what I hear.... :wink:


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

It was most likely a golden, maybe from a game farm in the area, or a private land owner raised some, they are a very colorful bird.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don.....a few years ago my brother shot one down where we were hunting opening weekend.He has it mounted on his wall at home.Everywhere there is usually red on a rooster it was gold.....beautiful especially alongside a normal colored bird.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw one while on my trip about a 1 1/2 weeks ago on the west side of ND. It was on the ground I looked at it then told Nate and dad to get ready seen it again the i moved to the right to try to flush it towards the left so one of them could shoot it. some how it got out about 40 yards out in front of me and to the right about 40 yds and flushed i just watched it fly away it was beautiful.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

True irony would be shooting one of these golden pheasants with a Fiocchi Golden Pheasant shell. :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Probably was a He-She


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

kind of like this?


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

YUPP!!


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

swany25. your pic didn't come up. any way of changing format. i would like to know what it was that we saw.


----------



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

I shot 1 a couple of years ago with a purple head, red around its eyes and a white collor on the neck and the rest all golden.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

HOCKEY,
It shows up on my screen try refreshing the page


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

or did it look like this....








or....


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I think many of you are confusing a true "golden pheasant" (ie: the species) with a ringneck pheasant that has melanistic issues, or just some recessive traits that have modified its plumage from the standard colors.

Unless it looked like the bird pictured below (popular in fly-tying circles, for obvious reasons) it was not a "golden pheasant" (which isn't "ALL GOLD", but rather gold and red).

Golden Pheasant


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

maverick

it did look like that only i don't think it had the color on the head. it was definately all gold. kicking myself for missing that one.

nick

i did look up the Golden Pheasant and it definately was not like that. i can see why fly tiers would want the plumage on those birds. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Ringneck pheasants come in all different colors. I have mounted yellow, orange, Black, partial whites, you name it. I have many of them on my web site. More and more common!


----------

